# East Canyon



## Keystonecop (Nov 5, 2010)

I have not seen any reports on East Canyon so I decided to head up there and check it out for myself. I arrived at 1:30, yes it was late but I had to drop the princess at pre-school. I threw out some Zekes and caught one and missed many and had a few shake offs. There were a few guys there that started early and they had at least ten fish. 

There is no ice on the lake and that is what I was looking for. I guess it will be a few more weeks before I can catch them on the hard deck.

Oh and buy the way they are working on a pipeline right now and I had to wait for 30 minutes to drive through there construction. THAT SUCKED
:evil:[attachment=1:3lusfuvt]east4.jpg[/attachment:3lusfuvt][attachment=2:3lusfuvt]east3.jpg[/attachment:3lusfuvt][attachment=3:3lusfuvt]east2.jpg[/attachment:3lusfuvt][attachment=4:3lusfuvt]east1.jpg[/attachment:3lusfuvt]


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice pole! Keepin' it "Ugly".....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm glad you had some action, at least. It's nice to see some pictures of East Canyon. Nobody really posts any. It kind of looks like Deer Creek.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

East Canyon is a great place to fish. Trout, Bass and Crappie are all in there and fun to catch.
You can do well from the shore, from a boat and on the ice.
One of Utah's jewels.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Love East Canyon. One of my favorite places to go. Went up in November, trolled for hours and only caught three, but still had a great time. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep I was up there the same day billybob, I told ya I would be wearin a white cowboy hat, well... I wore my beanie hat instead, I was afraid you might out fish the whisperer and run into me.. well I can honestly now say it was a tie.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks for the report, I love fishing at EC. To bad i'd have to drive to ogden to there from SLC


----------

